# Challange: Retro Pin-Up Girl!



## NikkiHorror (Oct 12, 2006)

Take a peek at these glamorous girls to get inspired, and then make yourself into a pin-up!  Red lips, false lashes, and pink-lady-pink cheeks are a must.  Show off!


----------



## oriGINAl (Oct 13, 2006)

This will be a fun one to try, I'll do it this weekend!


----------



## Me220 (Oct 13, 2006)

I might try this one. It looks cool.

Also, I want to know where you got the pin-up pics. I am researching a possible tattoo and I need more classic pin-ups. TIA


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 14, 2006)

Try bmezine.com for actual tattoo galleries, but just Google "Gil Elvgren" (amazing pin up artist from the 40's and 50's) to see pin up drawings.  All the pin up artists have a different style, so surf around to see their different work


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh I'm sooooooo going to do this tomorrow, I love pinups


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Oh I'm sooooooo going to do this tomorrow, I love pinups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are going to nails this one for shure hun!!!!


----------



## dielikedisco (Oct 14, 2006)

this looks like so much fun, i've never tried one of these challenges before. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I might try this one. It looks cool.

Also, I want to know where you got the pin-up pics. I am researching a possible tattoo and I need more classic pin-ups. TIA_

 
Me220 - try this link.. it has stuff from quite a few different artists. http://www.thepinupfiles.com/index2.html


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 16, 2006)

well I was going to be marilyn for halloween..so i guess i can put it here too


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's mine!! 

Bigger pics and what I used, here
*http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57454*


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 16, 2006)

wow oth u ladies look Hwt in retro


----------



## strangelittlegirl (Oct 16, 2006)

my grandmother did the pincurls; i did the makeup. i'm getting really into vintage/retro looks...


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 16, 2006)

That is GHORJUS!!!!!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 16, 2006)

damn strangelittlegirl! so hot. you look like a vixen liz taylor.


----------



## danabanayna (Oct 16, 2006)

Everyone looks so beautiful!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strangelittlegirl* 

 
_















my grandmother did the pincurls; i did the makeup. i'm getting really into vintage/retro looks..._

 
you look incrediable. the shape of the lips, the hair(oh my goodness the hair...) the sweater the pearls. you have it down to a fine art. vixen pin up.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strangelittlegirl* 

 
_















my grandmother did the pincurls; i did the makeup. i'm getting really into vintage/retro looks..._

 

WOW!!!!!!!!! im speechless. really i am......... u pulled this look off very well


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 17, 2006)

YES! i'm gonna have to agree with you! this looks like you step out of an olden days movie!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow...gret job ladies!!  You really nailed this challenge!!


----------



## killaaa (Oct 17, 2006)

omg my first post here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my halloween costume from last year.... 











i hope i posted this right?!?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 17, 2006)

u look amazing..... love the red lips sooo freaking hawt!!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strangelittlegirl* 

 
_
















my grandmother did the pincurls; i did the makeup. i'm getting really into vintage/retro looks..._

 
This is beautiful! Reminds me of "The Notebook" for some reason.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 18, 2006)

You all look great!!! Especially you strangelittlegirl. Wow!


----------



## strangelittlegirl (Oct 18, 2006)

awwww thank you so much!!!! i'm blushing!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 18, 2006)

everyone looks so great! strangelittlegirl, you so fit the bill, you look straight out of the 1940s! i love it


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 18, 2006)

Everyone looks great, Strangelittlegirl you look straight out the era.


----------



## Silvana (Oct 18, 2006)

My sad sad attempt!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been into all the rockabilly stuff for awhile so it's cute to see you guys get all excited about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All the girls in the scene pretty much dress up like living dolls 24/7.

Here's some old pictures!










And here's a recent one: (excuse the crappy qual, it's a phone picture)

As you can see, I'm getting better at it, lol.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strangelittlegirl* 

 
_















my grandmother did the pincurls; i did the makeup. i'm getting really into vintage/retro looks..._

 
Very 1930's!  I wish you could find a cloche hat to wear with your outfit!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I've been into all the rockabilly stuff for awhile so it's cute to see you guys get all excited about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All the girls in the scene pretty much dress up like living dolls 24/7.
]_

 

I love ur hair!!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Oct 19, 2006)

didn't get to do my hair =/


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 19, 2006)

*I had a go*

Everyone looks so beautiful! 

This is my first go at a challenge, I had fun. but it was actually a lot harder to do this kinda makeup than I thought it would be! oh and I had a couple of eyeliner related incidents which were annoying!







please excuse the messy hand in this one. and the lips look washed out









Then my dog wanted to join in:




He then took offence at my flower, and attacked my head!


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 19, 2006)

*strangelittlegirl!! WOWOWZERS!!

well heres my 1st time showing my face here..*eeek*

well..here's one of my recent myspace defaults..hah i thought it would fit here..kinda..sorta...right?






and same makeup scheme..a little less liquid liner..different night
*


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 19, 2006)

Fabalous Enteries Ladies


----------



## sallytheragdol (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_Everyone looks so beautiful! 

This is my first go at a challenge, I had fun. but it was actually a lot harder to do this kinda makeup than I thought it would be! oh and I had a couple of eyeliner related incidents which were annoying!







please excuse the messy hand in this one. and the lips look washed out









Then my dog wanted to join in:




He then took offence at my flower, and attacked my head!



_

 
what is that you are wearing on your lips?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's some pics from a recent photoshoot I did...(I was the MA but the photog asked me to join in for a few frames). I know, I know we look very pink/tan!  I think that was the editor's fault.

Models: Shannon Marie and Nikki Horror
Photographer: Larry (Darkman) Clark
Pin Up Shoot #2


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 19, 2006)

P.S.!  If you girls are looking for retro gear, check out stopstaringclothing.com, daddyos.com, babygirlboutique.com and pinupgirlclothing.com.  Those are the best sites to find dresses and accessories.


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 

 
_what is that you are wearing on your lips?_

 
in the first two pics I am only wearing lipliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (estee lauder apple cordial, I think was the name of it)  cos i couldnt find any other reds...it made my lips dry super fast though, as you can imagine. Then I remembered I own venetian lip glass, so I rubbed off the original lipliner, re lined in the traditional way and applied venetian liberally on my lips. so in the third pic its lipliner and venetian.


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 23, 2006)

All these pics are absolutely stunning gals.  I might just have a crack at this when I unpack my make-up, lol.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 24, 2006)

xJudyx, what lipstick are you wearing? It looks amazing!


----------



## MelodyKat (Oct 26, 2006)

Tee Hee, I got a few. I love dressin up retro sometimes too.
Clubbin:




Beauty Icon Day at work:








And Just Bored:





I have way too much time on my hands


----------



## stacey (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *killaaa* 

 
_omg my first post here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my halloween costume from last year.... 











i hope i posted this right?!?




_

 
DAMN, you're hott!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_xJudyx, what lipstick are you wearing? It looks amazing!_

 

in the first picture its a layer of too faced extreme lip plumping gloss in c15 ( got it from tj maxx ) & JANE in super star. the 2nd picture is just the jane


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 27, 2006)

haha 20mins of rolling my pin curls...this is how i looked once finished with the curls....
Ehhh ok so i havnt did a style yet but man these things take forever to dry.. lol


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 27, 2006)

Holy crap all these looks are A-mazin!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 27, 2006)

Holly s**t...everyone looks so gorgeous.  I think I just wet my panties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## aeni (Oct 27, 2006)

If you've been reading the Chatter area, you know I've been doing a Marilyn wig for a friend.  She wore it today (and will for the rest of the weekend).  This is more of a picture of the hair than the makeup, but I also did her makeup for her.  She wanted to just wear lipgloss as Marilyn didn't wear red in 7 Year Itch.


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Oct 29, 2006)

*my kinda pin-up*

I was hoping for something better bur my hair was pretty bad that so...


----------



## blushfulxcheeks (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *killaaa* 

 
_omg my first post here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my halloween costume from last year.... 











i hope i posted this right?!?




_

 
Your lips are so frickin' beautiful.


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 30, 2006)

These really aren't very good at all, but I had fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*all clickable thumbnails*


----------



## ette (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## prinzessin784 (Oct 31, 2006)

whoa - strangelittlegirl - you look GORGEOUS!  I love it!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 31, 2006)

GAH!  I love you guys, these looks are amazing!


----------



## hundove (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, strangelittlegirl!!! That's wonderful!!! 
Could you please tell us how you did the pin curls??? They look amazing!!!


----------



## micky_mouse (Nov 7, 2006)

you all did a wonderful job


----------



## Nakibug (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Bernadette (Nov 13, 2006)

Better late than never at all. My eyeliner sucks because I was running late for a wedding but eh here we go...


----------



## Greta (Nov 17, 2006)

A picture taken this summer:






My hair is now shorter, some sort of twenties-cut.


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I've been into all the rockabilly stuff for awhile so it's cute to see you guys get all excited about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All the girls in the scene pretty much dress up like living dolls 24/7.

Here's some old pictures!










And here's a recent one: (excuse the crappy qual, it's a phone picture)

As you can see, I'm getting better at it, lol.



_

 
Awwwww!I love Rockabilly girls.


----------



## blueyesdancing (Nov 19, 2006)

Here is a recent one of me...


----------



## woodendress (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, these are all amazing!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 28, 2006)

Not technically Pin-up, but same time period...


----------



## xitsvivx (Nov 30, 2006)

here's a couple:


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 30, 2006)

Completely unrelated.....


Xitsvivx, I <3 My Ruin so much!!!


----------



## Lalli (Nov 30, 2006)

Xitsvivx, ur hair is to die 4!!! wud be wicked if u made a tutorial on how to achieve those hairstyles


----------



## amoona (Nov 30, 2006)

omg xitsvivx wtf did u use?! i LOVE ur eyes ... please do a tutorial if u can it's gorgeous!


----------



## blushfulxcheeks (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xitsvivx* 

 
_here's a couple:















_

 
Can you tell me what blush you used in your first picture? TIA!

And you look kinda like Christina Aguilera in your last picture =]. (That's a compliment in my eyes.)


----------



## xitsvivx (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blushfulxcheeks* 

 
_Can you tell me what blush you used in your first picture? TIA!

And you look kinda like Christina Aguilera in your last picture =]. (That's a compliment in my eyes.)_

 
THank you!
actually i might have used the same blush in all of the pics. i think.
but i know for sure in the 1st pic i used MAC's plumfoolery blush.
=)


----------



## xitsvivx (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 

 
_Xitsvivx, ur hair is to die 4!!! wud be wicked if u made a tutorial on how to achieve those hairstyles_

 

thanks!!
unfortunately i cut my hair awhile ago and so now its sorta in a mullet and im growin that out as well. its more like the 1st pic now.
but for the 2nd and 3rd pic, i just did my hair as if i were makin a pomp. parted the hair on the side, took one triangle section and held it back as if i were to make a pigtail, then pushed it forward and pinned it back. 
and for the last pic, i just spiral curled everything toward the face w/a 1" curling iron, sprayed it, then finger combed all of it to get it looking softer.

hope that was of help!


----------



## eco (Dec 5, 2006)

this is a black and white photo that i colorized in photoshop.  the beehive is real and made with my own hair.... and you can't tell but i had on a halter/cherry dress!


----------



## shopgood (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## shopgood (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Better late than never at all. My eyeliner sucks because I was running late for a wedding but eh here we go...



_

 

that shade of lipstick looks great on you!


----------



## attacuswings (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm late to the punch, but I did this look today and it kind of fits.  I wish I had some better pictures of it.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 10, 2006)

I love this challenge!!! The pin up looks is definitely flattering on everyone!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 14, 2006)

i posted this earlier, mistakenly, in another thread...it's time has run out. i loved this challenge so much, hope you don't mind me posting again.


----------



## theboysrepublic (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_i posted this earlier, mistakenly, in another thread...it's time has run out. i loved this challenge so much, hope you don't mind me posting again. 




_

 
You look great. Has anyone ever told you that you slightly resemble Sara Rue?


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 15, 2006)

^ thank you! what a great compliment!


----------



## theboysrepublic (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope you do take it as a compliment! I think she's absolutely gorgeous...probably one of my favorite tv actresses, to be honest.


----------



## mymymai (Dec 17, 2006)

This is my retro look and below is a retro look I did on my friend Becca


----------



## Windunder (Dec 19, 2006)

Hah, long time lurker so this is actually my first post... I did a retro inspired look a while ago to go to work one day, so I thought I'd post it here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














And this one I didn't set out to do a retro look, but I thought it ended up that way :






Sorry if they're too big...


----------



## Korms (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hundove* 

 
_how you did the pin curls???_

 
If anyone needs some good descriptions and pictures on how to achieve vintage hairstyles, this website is very good! It has tutorials for pin curls and finger waves!

http://www.nocturne.com/swing/hair/hair.html


----------



## Morgana (Dec 24, 2006)

*oh done this quite a few times too *


----------



## micky_mouse (Dec 25, 2006)

are you the model or makeup artist?i wish the pictures were face up so i could see the makeup better they still look nice though


----------



## Morgana (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *micky_mouse* 

 
_are you the model or makeup artist?i wish the pictures were face up so i could see the makeup better they still look nice though_

 
not from that shoot but a very very similar one for closeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do model but I do my own makeup most of the time.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morgana* 

 
_not from that shoot but a very very similar one for closeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do model but I do my own makeup most of the time.



_

 
*feels fugly*


----------



## Morgana (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_*feels fugly* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you totally shouldnt


----------



## pyxystixx (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's my look (first time posting a pic)


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 28, 2006)

*hi*

You look  so  cute )


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pyxystixx* 

 
_Here's my look (first time posting a pic)



_

 
What lipstick shade is that??  I LOVE IT!


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 28, 2006)

since Betty Page is my idol, this one's esspecialy for me :.)
by the way, sorry for the bad quality of the pics, i'm now at my parents house and these are some old pics i've found here and scaned...


----------



## Emmi (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morgana* 

 
_not from that shoot but a very very similar one for closeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do model but I do my own makeup most of the time.



_

 
You look soo pretty!


----------



## Caderas (Dec 30, 2006)

Halloween 2005;;  [first time EVER using liquid liner, filling in brows, and wearing red lipstick....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
it was an attempt at a Rosie the Riverter-esque look, keep in mind!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 1, 2007)

I know I'm superrrrr later but here's mine

Please excuse my red eyes...I was uhh tired, yeah that's it.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 1, 2007)

LadyLocks, your lashes are freaking AWESOME!!!


----------



## JULIA (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_LadyLocks, your lashes are freaking AWESOME!!!_

 
Yes! And your hair is amazing.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_LadyLocks, your lashes are freaking AWESOME!!!_

 
Yeah if only they were real...lol. *sigh*


----------



## lippsstix (Jan 9, 2007)

This is from the latest Theatrical Production I worked on ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both of these girls are wearing wigs, and have completely blocked out eyebrows..."Ginger Rogers and Veronica Lake " <3 Kelsey "LIPPSSTIX"


----------



## kimmy (Jan 9, 2007)

feeble attempt. all my false lashes are at my dad's house, so this look is sans the lush lashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















and then there's this, after i took my hair down (it's so small because it's on my MySpace and i have a thing about all my photos on there being the same size, and all the others are cell phone pictures..so they're small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_feeble attempt. all my false lashes are at my dad's house, so this look is sans the lush lashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















and then there's this, after i took my hair down (it's so small because it's on my MySpace and i have a thing about all my photos on there being the same size, and all the others are cell phone pictures..so they're small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



_

 
you look lovely! that last picture is super gorgeous.


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: oh done this quite a few times too *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morgana* 

 
_



_

 
You look so familiar, do you model corsets for Fairygothmother by any chance?


----------



## ToTheStage!!! (Jan 11, 2007)

my halloween costume


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 12, 2007)

Lips- Dubonnet
Cheeks- Plumfoolery
Eyes- Blitz & Glitz fluidline, stila Kitten e/s

Eh, I wanna try this again later- I think I can make it a lot better


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Jan 15, 2007)

I haven't posted in FOREVER but I thought this fit it's my myspace default





And from some other time...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stylishchica319* 

 
_I haven't posted in FOREVER but I thought this fit it's my myspace default





And from some other time...



_

 
gorgeous!!!!!!!! PLEASE POST MORE


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_







_

 
holy shit I  dunno how i missed ur pic.. this is lovely


----------



## Morgana (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: oh done this quite a few times too *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CuddleyBlossoms* 

 
_You look so familiar, do you model corsets for Fairygothmother by any chance?_

 
I do! for a few years now


----------



## fourxii (Jan 16, 2007)

My first time posting. This was me home... playing with make up, but fits the challenge.


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fourxii* 

 
_My first time posting. This was me home... playing with make up, but fits the challenge. 












_

 
You are so beautiful. I love your expression on the second picture . Amazing lips


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 16, 2007)

I had made some pictures of my self ALONE  my dog was looking at me very strange


----------



## rnsmelody (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_







_

 
i like this look on you, what did you use on ur lips & what color is it? thanks


----------



## Janice (Jan 17, 2007)

My god, you ladies are STUNNING. Love this challenge.


----------



## design (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_







_

 
i really love this look on you! so pretty! what is that on your lips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have similar coloring, and have the worst time finding a good red! thanks!


----------



## shopgood (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *design* 

 
_i really love this look on you! so pretty! what is that on your lips? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have similar coloring, and have the worst time finding a good red! thanks!_

 
ohh man.. i don't know if i even remember. but i know it's like a no namer. you know those cheap makeup kits you get for christmas and stuff? it's from there.. and i think its 2 colors mixed together. i thought it came out too bright tho


----------



## design (Jan 17, 2007)

really? i like the fact that its bright and retro-ey aww, well thanks though!


----------



## shopgood (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fourxii* 

 
_My first time posting. This was me home... playing with make up, but fits the challenge. 












_

 

gorgeous!! you remind me of an asian pamela anderson in the second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hah


----------



## fourxii (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_gorgeous!! you remind me of an asian pamela anderson in the second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hah_

 
hahah. thank you, but i saw your FOTD and i must say... my my, you're beautiful. you work bright colors well... i can't. even this look that i did scare me. playing at home is cool, but i'll be too... afraid to go out with it. i end up doing the same make up over and over...


----------



## shopgood (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fourxii* 

 
_hahah. thank you, but i saw your FOTD and i must say... my my, you're beautiful. you work bright colors well... i can't. even this look that i did scare me. playing at home is cool, but i'll be too... afraid to go out with it. i end up doing the same make up over and over..._

 

aw thanks! i don't really go out with bright colored makeup either. i have a weird thing of not wanting to stand out too much. or of people thinking.. what was _she_ thinking? lol but i love to experiment at home. i'm trying to build up the courage to actually go out with not TOO crazy makeup, but a little more than usual. but i reallyy think you would be able to work it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should try it out. little by little haha like me!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: oh done this quite a few times too *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morgana* 

 
_I do! for a few years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Because of you I have a huge list of corsets I want......your pics are fab.


----------



## Morgana (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: oh done this quite a few times too *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CuddleyBlossoms* 

 
_Because of you I have a huge list of corsets I want......your pics are fab._

 
aww thank you, there is never enough corsets to have hehe


----------



## Machanne (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_feeble attempt. all my false lashes are at my dad's house, so this look is sans the lush lashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












and then there's this, after i took my hair down (it's so small because it's on my MySpace and i have a thing about all my photos on there being the same size, and all the others are cell phone pictures..so they're small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
*THE ANTHEM* I love the way your eyeliner is placed with such precision.. That is really my Achilles heel.. doing the kitten drawn out liner..I'm lost as to what search words I should use to locate a 'how to' thread.. anybody remember such a thread ? Thank you!


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 2, 2007)

wow you all look gorgeous !
i love this theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## mzjae (Feb 7, 2007)

This is late but here's my take on this. =D


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the pin-up look....I wanna be a pin-up...hehe


----------



## Mixxi (Feb 19, 2007)

I love the retro pin up look! You all look great <3
I wish my camera was working..


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fourxii* 

 
_My first time posting. This was me home... playing with make up, but fits the challenge. 












_

 
wow beautiful!! love your hair too- do you have extensions?

what did u use on your eyes?


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 21, 2007)

I AM Billie Holliday...without the drugs..and the amazing voice..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















these are from a Harlem Renaissance wedding (amazing I know) a few years back, thanks for lookin!


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linziP123* 

 
_wow beautiful!! love your hair too- do you have extensions?

what did u use on your eyes?_

 
 Yeah, that's what I was gonna ask. Your hair looks great.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_I AM Billie Holliday...without the drugs..and the amazing voice..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















these are from a Harlem Renaissance wedding (amazing I know) a few years back, thanks for lookin!_

 
You guys look fabulous! I love your dress. God I bet that wedding was amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 8, 2007)

I love this look I do it all the time


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's me, about 1 year ago!  http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=400


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmieloulovely* 

 
_Here's me, about 1 year ago!  http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=400_

 
  That picture is so cool =)

Here's mine:


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 19, 2007)

^...Oooh, awesome! What'd you use?


----------



## pichima (Sep 21, 2007)

you girls are so talented!
bernadette, I love your hair and that lipstick shade


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_^...Oooh, awesome! What'd you use?_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used GOSH Cosmetics Goldfinger e/s quad, MAC Blacktrack f/l and MAC Boundless 3D Glass


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 22, 2007)

Zoffe Gorgeous I love the eyeliner and the lips.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 22, 2007)

You all ladies Fabulous.


----------



## screammydarling (Sep 23, 2007)

this is a pretty old look i did .. but i thought it fit the retro pin-up girl look =]

excuse the paleness..for some reason the camera made me look really pale! quality isn't the greatest too


----------



## catiebloo (Oct 15, 2007)

I never post here because i don't think i'm good enough, but here's a few of my vintagey look.


----------



## hotpinkcass (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is mine....from this past weekend at the Navy Ball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and...


----------



## deathsex67 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *screammydarling* 

 
_this is a pretty old look i did .. but i thought it fit the retro pin-up girl look =]

excuse the paleness..for some reason the camera made me look really pale! quality isn't the greatest too














_

 
Wow! I really love this look!!! Do you remember what you used??? And how??...lol

p.s. Love the Creepshow shirt


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 2, 2007)

i am overwhelmed this is jus fab!!!!!! all you ladies are jus so talented


----------



## screammydarling (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathsex67* 

 
_Wow! I really love this look!!! Do you remember what you used??? And how??...lol

p.s. Love the Creepshow shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
thanks! i used goldmine, amber lights, woodwinked and embark on the eyes. russian red l/s with cherry l/l


----------



## juicygirl (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *screammydarling* 

 
_thanks! i used goldmine, amber lights, woodwinked and embark on the eyes. russian red l/s with cherry l/l_

 

i just wanted to tell you that i looove the way you do your makeup!! it looks sooo awesome. thanks for sharing!


----------



## amethystangel (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is my take... not sure how "retro" it is... it was taken at a wedding. I wanted to look somewhat pin-up-ish/vampy/sexy...


----------



## crystaL (Nov 23, 2007)

Me from Halloween this year...


















Sorry they are pretty bad pics.. unfortunately the alcohol got the best of me lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 23, 2007)

I lOVE this thread.  Everyone looks so glam!


----------



## shmoopy (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Very 1930's!  I wish you could find a cloche hat to wear with your outfit!_

 
omg! perfect!  how did you grandma do those curls?  i would love to learn this!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats me ;-)


----------



## gigglemommy (Jan 26, 2008)

perfect, absolute glamour


----------



## kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

hi, i'm fairly new and more of a lurker than poster, and here are some pics of the look i attempted for this challenge! i wore it to a night out, and generally loved the way it looked. the lipstick was more raspberry than red in person but oh well.


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Feb 19, 2008)

you are SO!!! beautifullll!!!


----------



## kitten (Feb 20, 2008)

aww...tee hee. thanks!
*blushes*


----------



## tooniee (Apr 3, 2008)

Hii, this is my first ever post... wow!

I like doing looks like this alot, and for my year 11 prom, i bleached my hair to look like marilyn monroe....






I wore silver eyeshadow my match my dress though, and oh how i regret no wearing a neutral eye! I've learnt so much more about make=up since then.

Anyway, here's one i did with big false lashes, because mine are inadequate (lol) and sorry the contrast and such is changed, i'm a buggar for messing around with pics!






yeah, i have red nails and lips but the contrast change has made them look salmon...


----------



## holly_golightly (Apr 5, 2008)

I did a pin-up photoshoot for my friend's art project, a while back!
Here are my pictures, enjoy!


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strangelittlegirl* 

 
_















my grandmother did the pincurls; i did the makeup. i'm getting really into vintage/retro looks..._

 
my jaw dropped, lol...you look like a movie star from that era


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 14, 2008)

wow everyone did a terrific job


----------



## Classidi (Apr 17, 2008)

So I worked at Benefit and we always have to dress kind of like pin ups.. But I tend to do my makeup like this a lot.. 
This was taken after a long day of doing makeup... (1600$ day I might add.. and that was just my numbers! yay)






I don't use much Benefit stuff anymore.. But the Benetint is the BEST for that old hollywood pin up glow!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *holly_golightly* 

 
_I did a pin-up photoshoot for my friend's art project, a while back!
Here are my pictures, enjoy!















_

 

Gorgeous!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 2, 2008)

I love the pin-up look
This is my attempt


----------



## clamster (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classidi* 

 
_So I worked at Benefit and we always have to dress kind of like pin ups.. But I tend to do my makeup like this a lot.. 
This was taken after a long day of doing makeup... (1600$ day I might add.. and that was just my numbers! yay)






I don't use much Benefit stuff anymore.. But the Benetint is the BEST for that old hollywood pin up glow!_

 
I love your brows!


----------



## Pimpinett (May 15, 2008)

This seemed to fit in with the theme somewhat. 






My first FOTD, products used include: on eyes MAC Bare Canvas, Painterly, Moth Brown, Point Black Liquidlast, Givenchy Prisme Regard Ottoman, and Ardell lashes. On cheeks MAC Emote, lips Givenchy Rouge Miroir 705.






Bad picture after a lot of dancing and sweating, but the make-up shows up better.


----------



## holly_golightly (May 28, 2008)

you have flawless skin!~ True classic beauty


----------



## Lizzie (May 28, 2008)

Such a late post, but this was an oooooooold look from before I was really into MAC or makeup in general (was there ever a time?)












I wish I did my hair!

You guys look AMAZING by the way!!


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (May 31, 2008)

xitsvivx, what color shadows did you use in the last two pics, love the look.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 1, 2008)

Heres my take with the Naughty nauticles:




I guess this could be retro or pin up?


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 10, 2008)

I couldnt find my bright red lipstick, so I had to compromise! Here's my try though, and by the way, this is my first challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I used:

Face-
Smashbox Photo Finish
Studio Finish Concealer NC42
Invisible Set Powder

Eyes-
Bootblack Liquid Liner
Imju Fiberwig Mascara
Lovelash Fake eyelashes

Lips-
Revlon Smoothing Lip Primer
Revlon Wine With Everything Lipstick

P.S I've been sick all day, thats why I didnt do my hair lol


----------



## CafeAlaStef (Jul 8, 2008)

What a fabulous idea, all of you ladies look great!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CafeAlaStef* 

 
_What a fabulous idea, all of you ladies look great!_

 
I second that!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jul 17, 2008)

All late but here's my retro pin-up look I did on this model last month.  Hope you guys likey...


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 18, 2008)

This is one of my favorite looks, but one I've never tried on myself. You have all inspired me to go playing with my makeup this weekend!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice thread, i love that challenge thing without making it a competition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My contribution:


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 7, 2008)

Monsterbilly, I adore your hair!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_Monsterbilly, I adore your hair!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!


----------



## Ullalume (Aug 12, 2008)

OOH er first post. Those lashes are so big you can't see my flicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..also my left eye is playing up, but whatever..s'all good!


----------



## MissAlly (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ullalume* 

 
_










OOH er first post. Those lashes are so big you can't see my flicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..also my left eye is playing up, but whatever..s'all good!_

 

How adorable are you!


----------



## Rouaa (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my! :O
You guys are amazing!

Here is my attempt. I do this look all the time. If I only used some flase lashes on this one...  stupid stupid supid! And I wish I did something with the hair. oh well... Another time maybe


----------



## laperle (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't have any recent pic, but I've found a pin up look from a party about 3 years ago. 

I used to live with my dad back then... The bathroom pic is here to prove!












I have more stuff, but am too lazy to look into my CDs for them.


----------



## UrbanEast (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, I'm really inspired by these examples above.  This is exactly the style that I like.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 20, 2008)

I've done this look a couple of times, expecially the hair. This is my most recent, excuse the lack of foundation (blah!). . .


----------



## prettysecrets (Dec 21, 2008)

beautiful hair !!!! ^^^


----------



## Isa_Mo (Jan 8, 2009)

Really love Retro Pin-up look! Here is mine!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strangelittlegirl* 

 
_
















my grandmother did the pincurls; i did the makeup. i'm getting really into vintage/retro looks..._

 

your hair is to diiiieee for! omg, your grandma has skills for sure!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ullalume* 

 
_










OOH er first post. Those lashes are so big you can't see my flicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..also my left eye is playing up, but whatever..s'all good!_

 
You're so adorable! Where did you get those lashes?
Love this challenge, totally have to try.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Jan 25, 2009)

Well done everyone, these are all fantastic!


----------



## Snow_White (Jan 26, 2009)

Well done everyone.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starr1* 

 
_I've done this look a couple of times, expecially the hair. This is my most recent, excuse the lack of foundation (blah!). . .











_

 
sup neighbor? heehee OC here! loove the hair! great job


----------



## divashop (Jan 27, 2009)

*Eyes:* Lt. beige shimmer all over lid w/taupey-brown in the crease from Wet n Wild's Ultimate Expressions Eye Palette. N.Y.C.'s Smooth Mineral Liner Powder in Black Onyx w/Maybelline's liner brush to create a "cat-eye" liner along w/some LashStiletto mascara.
*Lips:* e.l.f. lip pencil in bitter covered w/Wet-n-Wild's Silk Finish Lipstick in 526B.

Let me know what you think, but please take into consideration that I'm a newbie. Thanks!


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 28, 2009)

yay, you have inspired my tommorows look! =D


----------



## Human_Behaviour (Jan 28, 2009)

*screammydarling:* I love your style that t-shirt is really cool!


----------



## SoulBeliever (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm tempted to try this look never really worn red lipstick but will give it a go and post pics


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isa_Mo* 

 
_Really love Retro Pin-up look! Here is mine!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]_

 
AHHHHH this is  beautiful. i LOVE the soft neutrals.


----------



## Sirocco (Jan 30, 2009)

You are all very beautiful, well done!
I also love this look, so here's my version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wearing Lipstick Queen's "red sinner" and eyeliner from FACE Stockholm, I think they go really well with the theme.


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 31, 2009)

here is my attempt =P










can u tell that i favor one side of my face =P anyways i used

burgandy with dubbonette on the lips from MAC
i used *Crushed Bougainvillea* from the Emanuel Ungaro line mixed it with strobe cream!
for the eyes very simple:
HUSH MAC SHADOW in the brow bone
SOFT OCHRE as the base, and i left that on the lid as well
EXPENSIVE PINK MAC SHADOW in the crease 
and SADDLE below the expensive pink to deepen the crease just a little
wing liner by LANCOME using their noir artliner
brows: strut and corduroy


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sirocco* 

 
_You are all very beautiful, well done!
I also love this look, so here's my version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wearing Lipstick Queen's "red sinner" and eyeliner from FACE Stockholm, I think they go really well with the theme._

 
you have GREAT cheekbones!!! *jelous*


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Feb 5, 2009)

Not exactly pin-up. But I did retro make-up for my Junior Prom 3 years ago.

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...g?t=1233837897

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...g?t=1233838007
I look so cocky for some reason. Hmm.


----------



## Isa_Mo (Feb 6, 2009)

*Sirocco*, I love your lipstick color! Looks great on you…

*Ktinagapay*, thank you for your comments, I love your look too… I've to tell your lashes are.... fabulous!


----------



## ilafa (Feb 7, 2009)

Here are two looks I did a few years ago. I can't really remember what I used, but on the second look I'm wearing Russian Red lipglass and blacktrack f/l


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

Ilafa lubicaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

This wasnt meant to be a pin up look, but it has red lips and black eyeliner anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















LIPS: london life l/s (flash made it a bit brighter than it really is)
FACE: SFF NC20, Dainty blush
EYES: cant remember, wasnt MAC though


----------



## ilafa (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG fukiš 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wish I could steal your hair


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilafa* 

 
_OMG fukiš 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Is that an offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bo una nemka se lubosumna, bos vidla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilafa* 

 
_I wish I could steal your hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd swap for straight hair ANYTIME.


----------



## ilafa (Feb 9, 2009)

Itak da je offer, sej pomigujem z obrvmi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OK let's swap - you have my feedback on MUA under ilafa


----------



## jh4200 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great challenge!  Everyone looks beautiful.


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ullalume* 

 
_



_

 
Oh my gosh, you so adorable! I loooove those lashes, girl.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Russian Red, Nylon, Brun, Frost pigment!


----------



## ambicion6 (Apr 5, 2009)

I went to the Morrissey concert tonight and this was my take on the retro-pin up girl!  wish i could do my hair all cool about it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:  UDPP as base, shroom all over eyelid, a light champagne lancome in the crease. and of course, blacktrack for eyeliner with the required wing! lol

Lips: Mac Red l/s, cherry lipliner, and Lancome color fever gloss in Intense.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divashop* 

 
_





*Eyes:* Lt. beige shimmer all over lid w/taupey-brown in the crease from Wet n Wild's Ultimate Expressions Eye Palette. N.Y.C.'s Smooth Mineral Liner Powder in Black Onyx w/Maybelline's liner brush to create a "cat-eye" liner along w/some LashStiletto mascara.
*Lips:* e.l.f. lip pencil in bitter covered w/Wet-n-Wild's Silk Finish Lipstick in 526B.

Let me know what you think, but please take into consideration that I'm a newbie. Thanks!_

 
Wow, I'm envious of your lips- they're a really nice shape. Very pouty and pin-up! I also can't believe how young you look- I'm 22 and I thought you were about my age! I think you've got the right idea for the look. I'm new here too. This is the best place for inspiration. Have you posted any FOTD's?

I am SO impressed with everyones' work! Can't wait to join in!


----------



## callison (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *screammydarling* 

 
_this is a pretty old look i did .. but i thought it fit the retro pin-up girl look =]

excuse the paleness..for some reason the camera made me look really pale! quality isn't the greatest too














_

 

Gorgeous on you, I love it!!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 29, 2009)

^ you look sooo gorgeous ;O
love for this thread!


----------



## ashley8119 (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's my attempt!

Blacktrack fluidline and NARS Bloodwork lipgloss


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 25, 2009)

this was done a while back, but i thought it fit the challenge and i really loved the outcome


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 25, 2009)

^You are SO gorgeous!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks so much! i just loved doing the hair, im gonna wear it like that for halloween, im being a sailor / pinup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, the hair looks great. And post pictures! I considered being a sailor pin-up, but I need to tone up a little if I plan on wearing a tiny little costume, haha.


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 25, 2009)

im thinking high waisted shorts with a stripy vest and black braces/suspenders, cavas pumps and ofcourse a sailor hat!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 27, 2009)

Do it!!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 27, 2009)

*Challenge: Retro Pin-Up Girl! ( on ice )*

A couple months ago I skated to Christina A's song "Candy Man" the video she did was a USO pin up girl's dream! I wanted to use the same concept for my program, here was the results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Close up




Waiting to enter the ice...




Schmoozing the judges, lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Look:
 Fix+
Studio Tech NW 25
Sheer Pressed Powder NW 30
Frankly Scarlett Blush
Nylon e/s
Sushi Flower e/s
Mythology e/s
Black Track f/l
Redd l/l
Ruby Woo l/s
Dior Show Mascara


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Sep 27, 2009)

the hair looks fantastic!


----------



## friedargh (Sep 28, 2009)

fashionjunkiexx, I think the beauty spot made it even more authentic! and Sushi~Flower, love your hair


----------



## partymartyw (Oct 11, 2009)

fun thread!








Kat Von D Ludwig Palette + Lipstick Queen Berry Saint


----------



## soulkey (Nov 24, 2009)

I know I'm super-late, but I absolutely looove pin up looks and i want to share mine with you. This is a "lighter version" without eyeliner, but with glitter.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 24, 2009)

soulkey, You look so beautiful! I love the red lip.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soulkey* 

 
_I know I'm super-late, but I absolutely looove pin up looks and i want to share mine with you. This is a "lighter version" without eyeliner, but with glitter.








_

 
who u are so pretty. kinda look like anne hathaway


----------



## stickles (Dec 14, 2009)

From my company's Xmas party, I did my own twist on the pin-up look, Shanghai 1930s style:

The look:





All together:





A couple more pics on the FOTD thread here


----------



## faretra (Feb 3, 2010)

Strangelittlegirl, your skin is pure perfection!


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's my candy-coated salute to the Pin-up look

I used:
Revlon Custom Creations Foundation in Fair/Light
Moisture Mist Concealer in Pale (Moisture Mist is made by Shiseido 'for New Zealand skin' hehe we must be special!)
Clinique Blush in Precious Posy
Diorshow Mascara in Black
Australis Pressed Powder in Natural
Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Lipstick #11 Rose Culte
Clinique Liquid Liner in Black
MAC Paint Pot in Rubenesque
Lime Crime Magic Dust in Fairy Wings
Clinique Colour Surge Eye Shadow Duo - Strawberry Fudge (I only used the pink shade)
Za Cosmetics Everbrows Eyebrow pencil in Br21





Here's a more traditional pin-up look from the same photo shoot with adjusted lips, the lipstick is now Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Lipstick #17 Red Muse


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 8, 2010)

*******


----------



## xitsvivx (Feb 12, 2010)

and for my pinup/1940s-esque themed wedding:


----------



## cathyviolet (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's my friend Kate modelling for my retro style wedding make up.






Close up...






Used Red She Said l/s

C x


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Feb 14, 2010)

Very pretty! Her skin is flawless


----------



## ChandraD (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xitsvivx* 

 
_




_

 
I love love love your hair here! I've attempted this hairstyle, and failed miserably. lol


----------



## Didididums (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey, here's mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you like :O


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Face-Studio Fix Powder Plus C40
Eyebrows-NYC dark brown pencil
Eyes- MAC Blanc Type/Naked Lunch/Charcoal Brown- Almay liquid liner & Benefit Badgal Lash mascarar
Cheeks- Refined MSF & Shy Beauty blush
Lips- some random cheap liner & MAC l/s in Lady Danger
Hollywood lash *the one Kim and Khloe Kardashian wears..not sure what the link and site is called*


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

I love all of your looks!! I wish I could pull off the red lips.


----------



## rockinruby (Apr 13, 2010)

Alrighty, my first photo posts on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll post a couple of looks I did on a friend for a good girl/bad girl shoot she did with David Kane. Here's the good girl look.








Face: The base is Mac Studio Sculpt in NC15 set with Number 7 light loose powder. I used Benefit blush in Throb on the cheeks.
Eyes: Urban Decay Prep and Prime, Barry M Dazzle dust - white.
Mac shadow - Lala and and Urban Decay shadow - YDK.
Bobbi Brown Gel liner and Dior Show mascara. Urban Decay Black and White cream liners. The false lashes were Boots own brand.
Brows: Benefit Brow Zings in Medium.
Lips: Number 7 shimmer highlighter on the cupid's bow. The Lipstick was the model's own in a light, creamy pink which I put a small coating on followed by Mac Clear Lip Glass.

And since I'm posting, here's the typical retro look I do on myself. Sorry about the bad quality photos, in the process of getting a new camera. My hair has changed from red to purple to black since. Haha.








Face: Mac Studio Fix in NC15, 7 Light Loose powder. Mac Blush in Cute.
Eyes: Shimmer Dust in Silver, Urban Decay Shadow in Half baked and Twice baked, Mac Penultimate liner, Benefit Badgal Lash, Urban Decay cream liners in Brown(can't remember which shade exactly) and White.
Brows: I think I must have forgotten to do those properly but if I used anything it would have been Brow Zings in Medium.
Lips: Mac Red liner and Mac lipstick in Russian Red.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (May 1, 2010)

So, my BFF is staying with me until next Saturday when she moves back to the states, and so we got bored...and naturally played with makeup.  I love all things retro/vintage...and I LOVE the show Mad Men, so I did a 50's inspired look to put here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please excuse the tired look - it was like, 2AM.  

Face:
MAC Studio Finish Finish in (the wrong color for me) NC30
Bare Minerals in Medium Beige and Medium Tan

Eyes:
MAC Prep + Prime for Eyes
Coastal Scents palettes (only two colors =])
Kate liquid eyeliner pen
DiorShow mascara in black

Lips: 
CoverGirl Outlast Lipstain in 440


----------



## gaishell (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Here's my candy-coated salute to the Pin-up look





Here's a more traditional pin-up look from the same photo shoot with adjusted lips, the lipstick is now Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Lipstick #17 Red Muse_

 
I love photo with all these cupcakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and you look amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also about posting my pin up look I did recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'm little bit shy, because that will be my first photo-posting on Specktra..
Hope you like it


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 15, 2010)

^u look great


----------



## Lyricallyness (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 23, 2013)

are those real cupcakes?


----------

